

Google Buys Motorola: very clever solution to the patent wars - pmattos
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/08/15/google-moto

======
wccrawford
"I’d say where by “anti-competitive” he means “competitive”."

No, he meant what he said. They were being threatened with lawsuits left and
right over patents. Patents that were trivial and should never have been
granted. Their only defense was to grow some teeth of their own, or somehow
remove their competitors' teeth.

So they did.

------
sjs382
<http://www.google.com/press/motorola/quotes/>

